# turn a bowl on tablesaw jig...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

came across this...

.
» SIMPLE JIG! turns a bowl on tablesaw! - Woodworking Crazy


----------



## 1garageman (Jul 23, 2012)

I have seen a lot of his videos. I think A LOT of his videos, like that one, are to dangerous to risk trying!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I gotta try that,pretty cool, thanks for posting ,Stick. Thats better than I can do on my lathe. What lathe, I don;t have a lathe.LOL

Herb


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Saw this one recently and I had to wonder why he wouldn't use the appropriate tool for the job.

Surely there is sideways pressure on that saw blade which shouldn't be there.

I'll stick to a lathe thank you.

But thanks for the post anyway Stick. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Saw this one recently and I had to wonder why he wouldn't use the appropriate tool for the job.
> 
> *Surely there is sideways pressure on that saw blade which shouldn't be there*.
> 
> ...


no doubt but there a lot of moldings, chair seats and rounds don successfully al the time..


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> no doubt but there a lot of moldings, chair seats and rounds don successfully al the time..


Stick, the moulding head cutters are facing in the proper direction on a table saw.

Chair seats only require a very small bite taken out at a time. There's a good YT video on this out there somewhere.

But this guy is taking all the waste off in a single pass. I think that's just too much.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Stick, the moulding head cutters are facing in the proper direction on a table saw.
> 
> Chair seats only require a very small bite taken out at a time. There's a good YT video on this out there somewhere.
> 
> But this guy is taking all the waste off in a single pass. I think that's just too much.


I was referring to coves...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Stick, the moulding head cutters are facing in the proper direction on a table saw.
> 
> Chair seats only require a very small bite taken out at a time. There's a good YT video on this out there somewhere.
> 
> But this guy is taking all the waste off in a single pass. I think that's just too much.


I thought he was taking a small amount at a time. The way he has the guides along the blade set up,only the top of the teeth are exposed, thus the block won't go any deeper than that. I have done the chair seats like Mario Rodreguez and the blades don't mind the side pressure. I know several craftsman that do crown molding on the table saw with the diagonal cutting jig too. 
Just my opinion.

Herb

You beat me to it, Stick.

I think that is a cool jig he made.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Izzy Swan is quite creative with many of his "off the wall" designs, but he's not necessarily the safest woodworker on the planet. He's far from it, but he has some great ideas. You just have to take his ideas and then modify them to improve the level of safety of his ideas before applying them in your own shop. He's an incredibly creative guy, and I admire this level of creative thought that he has, but I wouldn't do some of what he demonstrates in his videos without coming up with some safety improvements for them. He is crazy creative though.


Charley


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I was referring to coves...
> 
> .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlTLpXzTja8


Mucho apologies Señor.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Mucho apologies Señor.


No need to apologize, Keith, this is a good discussion. I like Charleys comments too they are spot on, this shouldn't be tried if a person is not comfortable with it. There are a lot of things I won"t do because I am not confident with doing it that particular way.

Herb


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> No need to apologize, Keith, this is a good discussion. I like Charleys comments too they are spot on, this shouldn't be tried if a person is not comfortable with it. There are a lot of things I won"t do because I am not confident with doing it that particular way.
> 
> Herb


Herb I think I'm too old to do some of these crazy things. If I want or need to turn a bowl, it will be done on a lathe.

Now I'm waiting for someone to show me how to rip a sheet of plywood on my lathe! :smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Herb I think I'm too old to do some of these crazy things. If I want or need to turn a bowl, it will be done on a lathe.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for someone to show me how to rip a sheet of plywood on my lathe! :smile:


I can be done. the WOODSMITH guys have been doing it for years.

Herb


----------

